# Letter/Number Template



## Pinebear (Jun 5, 2006)

I've been able to find letter and number router templates on the internet, but only with a maximum of a 2 1/2" height. I'm looking for ones that have a 3 1/2" to 4" height. Even 3" might do. Does anyone have a source for something greater than 2 1/2"?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

You will most likely have to make your own templates or purchase ready made numbers/letters and use them as templates.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Pinebear

Give this a shot, get your hole saw cutters out and find the one that you can use to make a copy ring out.
see the links below.
http://www.routerforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2022
http://www.routerforums.com/showthread.php?t=2401
Put the one of the letters or numbers you have on a 1/4" plywood trace the item on to the plywood then take the ring you made and use it for a guide to enlarge the item.
Then cut the Template out on the jig saw/scroll saw.
Then use carpet tape and stick it to the sign you want to make,drop your router in and router away.

Bj


----------

